

Pushy French are world's worst tourists - newacc
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090710/ts_afp/lifestyletourismtravelfranceoffbeat_20090710025540

======
balding_n_tired
I was just down at the Barnes & Noble browsing the computer section, picking
up bits of French spoken by a middle-aged couple--too quietly for me to be
able to comprehend. The locals were speaking a lot louder.

